# Which MBTI type do you think is the most mysterious?



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I find INTJ and ENTJ mysterious. 

Their aloofness combined with their logical and intuitive nature makes them really mysterious, especially INTJ. 
I heard that Osama Bin Laden is an INTJ?? I think he is pretty mysterious, always playing hide and seek :wink:


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bin Laden has presumably never been tested, and his test results would probably be not known, so I don't know where you "heard" that from. XNTJ's are pretty simple honestly. We hate stupidity, people who are emotionally weak, and we love efficiency. 

I ironically (as you find ENTJ's mysterious) find INFJ and ISFJ very intriguing. I don't really get the whole "Fe thing", and I don't get the insights they provide, as I often clash with them.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it's more likely Bin Laden would have typed as INFJ. 

As for most mysterious, I vote INxP's with high introversion.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

xNTJ's are pretty straight forward. In fact, they'll tell you exactly what they're after. I think INFx's will sometimes look for deeper meaning where there is no deeper meaning. 

Unless you're trying to unlock the secrets of peoples souls (which you should probably leave alone), people are pretty straight forward.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

ESTP. Definitely. Lol.

Also, lol at the bin Laden reference in OP. Reason he's so good at hide and seek lately is bc he's dead. Apparently, not having to breathe makes one an amazing fucking hider.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l do not find Te's to be mysterious whatsoever. They speak directly and along with that, their Fi values are generally consistent with what they verbalize.

l would say INTP but they aren't mysterious to me. Perhaps INFJ, ISTP in some ways.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ENTP, because i'm a f'ing mystery to myself even.


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Their aloofness combined with their logical and intuitive nature makes them really mysterious, especially INTJ.


I find it mysterious that you find logic mysterious.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

Infj, enfp


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

XDS said:


> I find it mysterious that you find logic mysterious.




Logic doesn't necessarily make a person mysterious, but logic combined with Ni (Introverted Intuition) makes a person mysterious.
Most people never know what is going through INTJ's mind, INTJs are known as Masterminds, you guys are always thinking and planning and plotting something in your minds, this is what makes you guys mysterious roud:
And I read from somewhere that INTJ is the deepest thinker among all the 16 mbti types. I always had this feeling that INTJs are extremely deep thinkers yet they are extremely private about their thoughts at the same time, their personality is very similar to scorpios. :wink:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Logic doesn't necessarily make a person mysterious, but logic combined with Ni (Introverted Intuition) makes a person mysterious.
> Most people never know what is going through INTJ's mind, INTJs are known as Masterminds, you guys are always thinking and planning and plotting something in your minds, this is what makes you guys mysterious roud:
> And I read from somewhere that INTJ is the deepest thinker among all the 16 mbti types. I always had this feeling that INTJs are extremely deep thinkers yet they are extremely private about their thoughts at the same time, their personality is very similar to scorpios. :wink:


But if you ask an INTJ what they're thinking, they'll tell you. That was one of the things I did appreciate about dating an INTJ. He didn't put me through the mystery ringer. If I wanted to know what was going on with him, I could just ask.


----------



## Eddy Nigma (Sep 11, 2013)

ENTPs. The only type I that I struggle to understand.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

INFJ 5w4 > 4w5 > 9w1 SP/SX


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

INFJ, ISTP. Without a doubt.


----------



## SHERlockedEnigmaPage394 (Aug 28, 2013)

monemi said:


> But if you ask an INTJ what they're thinking, they'll tell you. That was one of the things I did appreciate
> about dating an INTJ. He didn't put me through the mystery ringer. If I wanted to know what was going on with him, I could just ask.


I don't know if that's true for all INTJ's though. I'm an INTJ and I rarely tell people what I'm thinking. I don't really like the idea of people knowing what goes on in my head. I'll use developed ideas in arguments or conversations but if I'm in deep thought and someone asks me what I'm thinking about I usually don't discuss it. But that's just me...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

SHERlockedEnigmaPage394 said:


> I don't know if that's true for all INTJ's though. I'm an INTJ and I rarely tell people what I'm thinking. I don't really like the idea of people knowing what goes on in my head. I'll use developed ideas in arguments or conversations but if I'm in deep thought and someone asks me what I'm thinking about I usually don't discuss it. But that's just me...


Sucks to be you. That's got to be rough on your partners given INTJ's aren't known for being particularly affectionate. At the very least, your partner needs to know where they stand with you.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Pendit76 said:


> Bin Laden has presumably never been tested, and his test results would probably be not known, so I don't know where you "heard" that from. XNTJ's are pretty simple honestly. We hate stupidity, people who are emotionally weak, and we love efficiency.
> 
> I ironically (as you find ENTJ's mysterious) find INFJ and ISFJ very intriguing. I don't really get the whole "Fe thing", and I don't get the insights they provide, as I often clash with them.


ISFJ's mysterious? Wow. I didn't think anyone would say that about us.

I don't know any of these types IRL, but I rarely understand how the ones I interact with online think. ENTP's (probably because our functions are completely reversed) and XNFJ's.


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

SHERlockedEnigmaPage394 said:


> monemi said:
> 
> 
> > But if you ask an INTJ what they're thinking, they'll tell you. That was one of the things I did appreciate about dating an INTJ. He didn't put me through the mystery ringer. If I wanted to know what was going on with him, I could just ask.
> ...


And somewhere in between, I'll tell you exactly what I'm thinking.

"Exactly" as in there's no chance you'll understand anything that comes out of my mouth for the next thirty seconds.

_"People wear clothes even if humans can survive without clothes except in places where they can't where they wear clothes because of weather or sand that can scratch things off like paint or skin unless you have fur or something which is kind of like having clothes only you aren't. We should all just have fur."_

_"I kind of like you but you only meet eleven of my fifteen requirements and I'm not sure your positives outweigh your negatives and you like watching movies which would be a chore for me to do often but maybe you could show me how to enjoy them which would be a plus and not a negative or maybe just neutral and can a trait actually be neutral?"_


----------



## 4sureINTP (Aug 29, 2013)

INTPs are the most mysterious in general. ENTJs are the most mysterious to me.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> ISFJ's mysterious? Wow. I didn't think anyone would say that about us.
> 
> I don't know any of these types IRL, but I rarely understand how the ones I interact with online think. ENTP's (probably because our functions are completely reversed) and XNFJ's.


I'm just not a very loyal person, and I'm not very empathetic or sympathetic. This contrasts with the ISFJ I suppose. 



> INTPs are the most mysterious in general. ENTJs are the most mysterious to me.


I'd say we ENTJs are pretty straight shooters and are easy to understand. We say what we think. What's hard to understand? Our motivations?


----------

